# Who



## chriscustom

Ok who's killing what?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Anybody? My son shot a buck with a screwed up rack on NC Youth Day. He also shot a coyote but it ran up in a briar thicket and we decided to let that be his final resting place. He shot a doe on the opening day of bow season. 

I have a pic on my phone of his buck. I just can't figure out how to post it on here from my phone. I will be happy to text it to someone if they want to post it.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## 10NKO

That's a nice start. I've seen seven deer and several turkeys . . . but, no shot.


----------



## chriscustom

Glad somebody's killin deer. Everything I've seen has been to small.


----------



## SmoothLures

Got a 8 point early October. Not as big as last years. Saw a doe with a lame leg with twins tonight. Checked her out good, didn't see any damage probably just sprained it or something. Seen them a couple times and they've been fine. 

Neighbors are reporting all quiet. Lots of deer just all at night on the trail cams. 

Freezer full of burger now I'm looking for breakfast sausage and jerky. 3rd one will be hash. :beer:


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I do not ever remember a muzzleloading season that it has rained this much. I was scheduled off work last Monday and this Monday to hunt. I worked last Monday and again this Monday. I did see deer last week but I ended up shooting a large doe on Thursday. My and my youngest hunted my oldest son's stand on Saturday evening. We saw 7 different deer with only 1 being a small 6 point. Hopefully the rain will stop and things will dry up.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## 10NKO

It's been a miserably warm season so far - too many mosquitos too
Seen plenty of deer, mostly does - nothing down yet


----------



## buckstand

Haven't had the chance to go much this year, had a spike and a six pt. start sparing in front of me a couple of days ago, too small to take so I just videoed em' on my phone. Been seeing plenty of does with fawns. Still time to drop the hammer


----------



## chriscustom

I missed a monster with my smoketube. Shot a nice one Saturday, trailed blood 150yds. Put the dogs on it and away they went. I have seen some impressive bucks on FB Virginia Deer Hunters though.


----------



## andypat

My Daughter's boy friend didn't get one yet, but I think he will. I took these pictures at his house.


----------



## chriscustom

Nice deer.


----------



## dialout

We have a stupid antler restriction in my area , it requires a certain number of points to be a shootable deer, and depending on location the number is different. So I ended up spending my days counting points, and not getting a shot off yet. Drives me crazy


----------



## 10NKO

Life in PA ??


----------



## dialout

Exactly


----------



## Leadsinker

7pt and a doe in pa this season. Just got done making hot sticks, sausage and bologna.


----------



## andypat

andypat said:


> My Daughter's boy friend didn't get one yet, but I think he will. I took these pictures at his house.
> View attachment 16974
> View attachment 16975
> View attachment 16976


 Daughter's boy friend got one last night. We are loaded with deer in our area of MD. My daughter hit one not long ago and messed up the car. They almost hit one two nights ago, And a few time the last few weeks I have to stop and let the deer cross the road. I think they are going to have to thin them out soon. Good luck guys. PS. I don't hunt. I'm a full time fisherman. LOL!


----------



## andypat

The boy friend got another one late yesterday. My Daughter said it is a 14 pointer. I have to see this one, and take a picture.


----------



## pa-fisherman

Only got a doe. But I have 2 tags for after Christmas


----------



## js1172

used every tag I had except my bear tag, no mast crop means a great deer season and bear season is a bust, 2 8's a 7 and 3 does, farthest shot was 787 yards, 2 were 500'ish, took my 13 year old nephew out he whacked a doe at 490.
js


----------



## River

Finished the season with three, nothin big, a nice 6, cowhorn and a doe ...... Longest shot 40 yds, shortest 25 yds ..... I don't put out bait and I hunt from the ground, head shots with a 22 mag rule ..... Freezors full ... It was a fun season, I spent lots of time in the woods ... Saw a lot of nice bucks .... River


----------



## chriscustom

andypat said:


> The boy friend got another one late yesterday. My Daughter said it is a 14 pointer. I have to see this one, and take a picture.


I'd like to see some pics too. I ended up killing an 8 with broke up tines. Last day I killed a big Doe.


----------



## andypat

chriscustom said:


> I'd like to see some pics too. I ended up killing an 8 with broke up tines. Last day I killed a big Doe.


 OK, I will ask my Daughter to send me a picture of the 14 pointer. Stay Tuned!


----------



## andypat

chriscustom said:


> I'd like to see some pics too. I ended up killing an 8 with broke up tines. Last day I killed a big Doe.


My Daughter just sent me the picture of the 14 pointer her boy friend got a few weeks ago.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB

This was in the Fall. I'm 6'4. He was biggun.


----------



## andypat

NC-Norm-WB said:


> View attachment 17431
> View attachment 17432
> 
> This was in the Fall. I'm 6'4. He was biggun.


Nice!!


----------

